# Hedgehog picture contest!



## LarryT

A Hedgehog Summer 2011
A hedgehog summer is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be of a summery theme with at least one hedgehog in it. No photoshop please!

We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote but a panel of judges from the 
USA, UK and Canada will make the final decision to prevent cheating. 
Pictures can be sent to [email protected] 
When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. One entry per household. Deadline for submitting pictures is July 14th and the winners will be declared 
on July 31st.

1st place will get choice of a Carolina Storm Wheel or Storm Bucket Wheel with free shipping, 2nd and 3rd place gets choice of wheel but must pay for shipping. Everyone who enters will get a $5 discount off any wheel they choose to buy.

This contest will be held on my website, Hedgehog Central is in no way affiliated with this contest.

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

We are off to a good start with 4 hogs already entered!  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... -2011.html


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Can I enter a picture each of two of my hedgies, or just one entry per person?


----------



## LarryT

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Can I enter a picture each of two of my hedgies, or just one entry per person?


You can take a pic with both them in it.


----------



## CritterHeaven

Great idea Larry. We have been taking our hedgies out at dusk while we catch fireflies so will have to try to get some pictures.


----------



## shetland

I just love contests because I get to look at more hedgie pictures. The prizes are very generous on your part Larry.


----------



## kelybely

I submitted a photo!


----------



## PJM

I'm so excited to see all the great pictures!!!!
Wooohoooo!!!! Great idea Larry!!


----------



## LarryT

We have six pictures already posted! :mrgreen: Keep them coming!


----------



## LarryT

bump


----------



## fracturedcircle

love your contests


----------



## LarryT

fracturedcircle said:


> love your contests


 Thanks :mrgreen: hope you enter!


----------



## MoonBean

I entered! Juju needs a sparkly blue wheel!


----------



## toblerone

I love the picture of dexter peeking out from behind the grass!!! great! :mrgreen: 
I'm glad this contest last for a while! I'm hoping to pick my new little girl up on the 3rd! Maybe I can get her to unravel for a picture! At the very least it will be fun to have a few summer photos of her!
The hedgies look so cute and ready for summer! ADORABLE!


----------



## Lilysmommy

I'm looking forward to getting some pictures of Lily for this contest! I'll be a late entry though, some of the ideas I want to try have to take place at my cabin during 4th of July! All of the pictures so far are so cute.


----------



## DexterTheHog

toblerone said:


> I love the picture of dexter peeking out from behind the grass!!! great! :mrgreen:


  Thanks!! He had a really great time outside yesterday and I got some cute pics.
I love looking at all the pics (even the ones from the Christmas contest :lol: )! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## hanhan27

I love the bright colors when you scroll through the pictures that were submitted!

What a neat idea, Larry. I'm hoping to get Milly outside sometime this week, so I'll be sure to try to get a cute picture to enter!


----------



## LarryT

Up to 9, check them out! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... -2011.html 
Some very good ones already.


----------



## LarryT

13 have entered so far! Keep them coming!


----------



## lpercz

This is great! I love these photos. Its hard to pick just one to enter


----------



## ReginasMommy

This is a fantastic idea! I will be taking some pictures with Regina this week, so I should have my entry submitted by Friday!

I love ALL the photos entered so far, but I have to say, Ozzy stole my heart with those ears! They're like bat ears! Soooo cute


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

What a wonderful idea!!! I just looked at the entries so far and the judges are clearly going to have a tough time picking the top three!!


----------



## LarryT

Keep them pics coming almost up to 20! :mrgreen:


----------



## Midevalmiss

Larry I have a question. I did not fully understand the idea of the photos.... so could I do a re-entry and you could take out the other photo I submitted? Thank you


----------



## LarryT

Midevalmiss said:


> Larry I have a question. I did not fully understand the idea of the photos.... so could I do a re-entry and you could take out the other photo I submitted? Thank you


I can add the new pic no problem.  Most people are sending in pics with hedgies in the grass and that's fine but don't be afraid to use props and stuff to make your hog stand out!


----------



## Midevalmiss

OK!!! Thank you!!!!  I will get one done this weekend!!!


----------



## Tishy Tasha

Oooo yay! I will get my pictures in tomorrow.. Thank you so much Larry for doing this theme.. I can't wait to see all the pictures that will come from this!


----------



## LarryT

Up to 24! http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... -2011.html


----------



## shetland

I am enjoying the pictures so much! All of the hedgies are so wonderful, I don't know how the judges will select a winner!


----------



## infamousrenie

Yay! Brillo's in there!  I'm so happy my baby boy made the cut!


----------



## LarryT

infamousrenie said:


> Yay! Brillo's in there!  I'm so happy my baby boy made the cut!


Every pic gets posted, nobody gets cut.


----------



## NoDivision

I finally managed to get some pictures taken - huurah!


----------



## LarryT

Up to 29 pics already!! :mrgreen: Will be taking pics till July 14th so plenty of time left to get them sent in. 

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... -2011.html


----------



## bj1998

i wanna enter!!!! gotta think about what to do because it is wayyyyyyyy to hot for her to be outside!


----------



## lpercz

I'm getting nervous! There are SO many adorable pictures already entered! This is my first photo contest so I've been trying to take some but Sookie's afraid of the outside (like everything else :roll: ). The judges are going to have a tough time choosing a top 3, that's for sure.


----------



## LarryT

lpercz said:


> I'm getting nervous! There are SO many adorable pictures already entered! This is my first photo contest so I've been trying to take some but Sookie's afraid of the outside (like everything else :roll: ). The judges are going to have a tough time choosing a top 3, that's for sure.


 The picture doesn't have to be taken outside, just something with a summery feel to it, let the creative juices flow!  We already have lots of pics of hedgies sitting in the grass BUT we'll glady take some more if that's all you can get.


----------



## LarryT

Still plenty of time to enter, deadline is july 14th.


----------



## bj1998

Scared!!! Thorne needs a wheel so bad!!!


----------



## lpercz

bj1998 said:


> Scared!!! Thorne needs a wheel so bad!!!


I'm with you on that.


----------



## bj1998

lpercz said:


> bj1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scared!!! Thorne needs a wheel so bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that.
Click to expand...

 lol ya


----------



## Midevalmiss

Hi, I have another question. You said no photo shop, and I get that but if the photo that i want to use turned out to dark could it be lightend? or is that still messing with the phot to much?


----------



## LarryT

Midevalmiss said:


> Hi, I have another question. You said no photo shop, and I get that but if the photo that i want to use turned out to dark could it be lightend? or is that still messing with the phot to much?


Sen d it in and i'll look it over.


----------



## shortnerdy

Oooooo I'm going to have to enter Shelly!


----------



## ReginasMommy

I just entered!!!


----------



## bj1998

Who's shelly


----------



## LarryT

bj1998 said:


> Who's shelly


 Their hedgehog :lol:


----------



## LarryT

ReginasMommy said:


> I just entered!!!


 Thanks for entering!  Regina is a doll, she's posted #34


----------



## Midevalmiss

I just did my resubmit  Hope this one is beater!!


----------



## LarryT

Midevalmiss said:


> I just did my resubmit  Hope this one is beater!!


 Much better!  I auto fixed the light for you.


----------



## Nancy

OMG, Regina is so adorable. Ready for summer. :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss

LarryT said:


> Midevalmiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did my resubmit  Hope this one is beater!!
> 
> 
> 
> Much better!  I auto fixed the light for you.
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!! that was all I was going to do as well... And it was so much fun trying to get that photo!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy

LarryT said:


> Thanks for entering!  Regina is a doll, she's posted #34


Yay! Thank you! I'm loving all the hedgie photos 



Nancy said:


> OMG, Regina is so adorable. Ready for summer. :lol:


Haha, thanks Nancy! Regina climbed in there and when we were done taking pictures and I went to take her out she kept trying to go back in :lol:


----------



## cylaura

Hooray! I just sent in an entry too! I wasn't planning on it, but I got some cute shots tonight that were too good to pass up. All of the pictures are SO adorable though! We have some great looking hogs here at HHC! :lol:


----------



## lpercz

I just entered Sookie. I JUST thought of another idea, of course. I'm excited! 

Regina's picture is just too cute!


----------



## Guest

lpercz said:


> I just entered Sookie. I JUST thought of another idea, of course. I'm excited!
> 
> Regina's picture is just too cute!


If Sookie is like my Feral then I can believe that watermelon was all gnawed down by Sookie, Feral loves her some watermelon!


----------



## lpercz

oh yes! She lovvess melon and apples. She nibbled on it and licked her lips and it was just too cute. I guess they have a sweet tooth, just like mama


----------



## ReginasMommy

lpercz said:


> Regina's picture is just too cute!


Thanks! I love Sookie's pic too!


----------



## DexterTheHog

Haha that watermelon pic is too cute!


----------



## bj1998

Great entries everyone!!
How did you know her name was thorne?


----------



## cylaura

Everyone's pictures are so cute! Makes me glad I'm not a judge! :lol: 

Also, that picture of Sookie makes me want some watermelon! Yum!


----------



## LarryT

cylaura said:


> Also, that picture of Sookie makes me want some watermelon! Yum!


I'm waiting for about 75-100 to get ripe!  :lol: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... =1&theater

Only one week left to get them pics sent to [email protected] 
Hoping for 100!


----------



## NoDivision

Oh my gosh, Larry, Watermelon! Share the wealth!


----------



## lpercz

DexterTheHog said:


> Haha that watermelon pic is too cute!


Thank you, OH MY GOSH the picture of dexter is one of my favorites!


ReginasMommy said:


> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regina's picture is just too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love Sookie's pic too!
Click to expand...




cylaura said:


> Everyone's pictures are so cute! Makes me glad I'm not a judge! :lol:
> 
> Also, that picture of Sookie makes me want some watermelon! Yum!


Thank you! Summer isn't official until you've had your first slice of watermelon


----------



## cylaura

That's so awesome, Larry! Congrats on your beautiful garden! One of my friends is growing watermelon this year, and I can't wait to steal some. Is it hard to grow? I don't have a yard, so all of my veggies and plants are in various containers on my deck. I figured watermelon would need more space than I have, unfortunately...


----------



## lpercz

They look delish! I hope you dont get too much rain, that would be bad :?


----------



## LarryT

cylaura said:


> That's so awesome, Larry! Congrats on your beautiful garden! One of my friends is growing watermelon this year, and I can't wait to steal some. Is it hard to grow? I don't have a yard, so all of my veggies and plants are in various containers on my deck. I figured watermelon would need more space than I have, unfortunately...


 They are easy enough to grow but to require lots of room.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I emailed mine over just now  There is so many adorable pics on there


----------



## LarryT

Hedgieonboard said:


> I emailed mine over just now  There is so many adorable pics on there


 Thanks, your pic has been posted #38.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Can I submit a different photo or am I not allowed to trade? (not submit 2 photos, just replace the one I already submitted) I got a really cute pic of him today haha :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

DexterTheHog said:


> Can I submit a different photo or am I not allowed to trade? (not submit 2 photos, just replace the one I already submitted) I got a really cute pic of him today haha :mrgreen:


 Still plenty of time so send it!


----------



## LarryT

Time is running out!  Get them pics sent to [email protected]
We are up to 44 and counting!

A public vote will cut the feild in half. Each judge will then pick their favorites in order. Each judges 1st pick would get one point, 2nd pick would get two points etc., the pic with the lowest point total will be the winner. We have 10 judges from around the world and they will declare the winners on July 31st.


----------



## Nancy

It is going to be a very difficult decision. There are so many wonderful photos.


----------



## lpercz

Ok, so who ever gets the most points gets cut? I'm confused :roll: how does the public poll work then?


----------



## LarryT

lpercz said:


> Ok, so who ever gets the most points gets cut? I'm confused :roll: how does the public poll work then?


The public vote will be through a poll daddy poll, the top half of the vote getters will move on to the judging, the bottom half of the vote getters will be eliminated.


----------



## lpercz

ah ok. I was a little confused for a second.


----------



## LarryT

lpercz said:


> ah ok. I was a little confused for a second.


 No problem, I was confused re-reading it :lol:


----------



## panda

when does the public poll start? so excited!


----------



## LarryT

panda said:


> when does the public poll start? so excited!


Deadline to send in pics is this thursday the 14th, voting will start this friday the 15th.


----------



## LarryT

Only two more days to get those pics sent to [email protected]
We are almost to 50! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

LarryT said:


> Only two more days to get those pics sent to [email protected]
> We are almost to 50! :mrgreen:


What happened to 48 it goes from 47 to 49?


----------



## LarryT

TWCOGAR said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only two more days to get those pics sent to [email protected]
> We are almost to 50! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to 48 it goes from 47 to 49?
Click to expand...

opps  that's what happens when you have to much going on at once. :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog

So many adorable pics!! I hope Dex makes the cut!


----------



## awbat3

yay! i finally got my rear in gear and took a pic of pirate lol. took me long enough.... :roll:


----------



## LarryT

Up to 50 with just under two days left. :mrgreen: Still time to send those pics to [email protected]


----------



## TikiLola

Hey, Larry!  The entries are great so far!  

I hope the deadline is midnight tomorrow, as we were supposed to have our photo shoot yesterday, but since Cupcake went MIA yesterday, I want to give him a day to rest and won't be able to get any photos until tomorrow late afternoon.  We'll be cutting it very close as it is! :roll:


----------



## LarryT

TikiLola said:


> Hey, Larry!  The entries are great so far!
> 
> I hope the deadline is midnight tomorrow, as we were supposed to have our photo shoot yesterday, but since Cupcake went MIA yesterday, I want to give him a day to rest and won't be able to get any photos until tomorrow late afternoon.  We'll be cutting it very close as it is! :roll:


Glad you found him!  
Actually the deadline will be when I get up at 6am est Friday morning, I'm not allowed to be up after midnight :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia

I entered my baby girl  I think she's the most precious hedgehog in the world, but I admit that my opinion is a little biased.


----------



## bj1998

DexterTheHog said:


> Can I submit a different photo or am I not allowed to trade? (not submit 2 photos, just replace the one I already submitted) I got a really cute pic of him today haha :mrgreen:


I love that pic of dexterin your signature!!


----------



## bj1998

LarryT said:


> TikiLola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Larry!  The entries are great so far!
> 
> I hope the deadline is midnight tomorrow, as we were supposed to have our photo shoot yesterday, but since Cupcake went MIA yesterday, I want to give him a day to rest and won't be able to get any photos until tomorrow late afternoon.  We'll be cutting it very close as it is! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found him!
> Actually the deadline will be when I get up at 6am est Friday morning, I'm not allowed to be up after midnight :lol:
Click to expand...

Why can't you be up after midnight?


----------



## bj1998

I KNOW I DIDNT WIN!!


----------



## LarryT

bj1998 said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikiLola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Larry!  The entries are great so far!
> 
> I hope the deadline is midnight tomorrow, as we were supposed to have our photo shoot yesterday, but since Cupcake went MIA yesterday, I want to give him a day to rest and won't be able to get any photos until tomorrow late afternoon.  We'll be cutting it very close as it is! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found him!
> Actually the deadline will be when I get up at 6am est Friday morning, I'm not allowed to be up after midnight :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you be up after midnight?
Click to expand...

Cause, I will turn into a pumpkin! :lol:


----------



## PJM

LarryT said:


> bj1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you be up after midnight?
> 
> 
> 
> Cause, I will turn into a pumpkin! :lol:
Click to expand...

I think after eating 100 watermelons, you're going to turn into one of those instead! :lol:


----------



## LarryT

PJM said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bj1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you be up after midnight?
> 
> 
> 
> Cause, I will turn into a pumpkin! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think after eating 100 watermelons, you're going to turn into one of those instead! :lol:
Click to expand...

We finally got some ripe ones this week, so i'm working on that! :lol:


----------



## LarryT

So happy with the turn out, up to 58!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: This is the last day(7/14) I will be taking pics so let's get them sent today to [email protected]


----------



## Lilysmommy

:lol: I'm absolutely loving Juice Box's pirate picture. He's even giving a mean little glare so he looks like a threatening pirate! (But you know that glare is for having to wear that adorable little costume. :lol: )


----------



## LarryT

Lilysmommy said:


> :lol: I'm absolutely loving Juice Box's pirate picture. He's even giving a mean little glare so he looks like a threatening pirate! (But you know that glare is for having to wear that adorable little costume. :lol: )


 It is such a good pic  , sad to say Juicebox has crossed that rainbow bridge.


----------



## nibletsmom

Well I have determined that Niblet does not want a new wheel! I have been trying to take pics of him daily and he refuses to be on board with this photo contest! Little stinker!


----------



## lpercz

WOW there is some stiff competition! there are some gorgeous pictures in there! very cute


----------



## TikiLola

i had to pm my pic because Iouldn't get on yahoo, I hope that ok :?


----------



## TikiLola

I sent an e-mail to just in case


----------



## LarryT

The deadline for pics has passed, ended with 65!!!! :mrgreen: For those of you that didn't make the deadline you have till noon est today(7/15), last chance!!
Voting will start later today when I have time to get the poll made up.


----------



## panda

WOOHOO!!!  :lol:


----------



## Tishy Tasha

Yay.. If I were a Judge, I would have such a hard time deciding shesh.. Good luck guys!


----------



## LarryT

A hedgehog summer is a photo contest for hedgehogs.

*The poll is now open* and will remain open until July 30th 12:00pm est. After the polls are closed the TOP 20 and two wildcard picks(choosen by the judges) will move on to the judging round, where 10 judges from around the world will pick their favorites from 1st to 22nd.

The scoring format will go like this: Each Judges 1st pick receives one point, 2nd pick receives two points etc, after all have been added together the lowest point total will be the winner. Winners will be declared sometime July 31st 2011.

1st place will get choice of a Carolina Storm Wheel or Storm Bucket Wheel with free shipping, 2nd and 3rd place gets choice of wheel but must pay for shipping. *Everyone who enters will get $5 off their choice of wheel, just let me know and I can send a paypal invoice.*

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... -2011.html


----------



## panda

I have to agree, every photo is excellent!


----------



## LarryT

Over 700 votes since Friday! :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle

so very hard to choose who to vote for!!! i'm going to have to consult the family. :lol:


----------



## MissC

fracturedcircle said:


> so very hard to choose who to vote for!!! i'm going to have to consult the family. :lol:


S-U-M-O.


----------



## Guest

MissC said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> so very hard to choose who to vote for!!! i'm going to have to consult the family. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> S-U-M-O.
Click to expand...

MissC! How shameless! I never would have thought it of you! :lol:

Whisper: Vote for Feral ^.^


----------



## fracturedcircle

maybe the pics need to go into a hedgehog summer book or something.


----------



## TikiLola

Are we allowed to vote more than once?


----------



## DexterTheHog

fracturedcircle said:


> maybe the pics need to go into a hedgehog summer book or something.


Calendar!!!


----------



## bj1998

fracturedcircle said:


> maybe the pics need to go into a hedgehog summer book or something.


yes i agree with that....


----------



## LarryT

3 votes short of 1,000! :mrgreen:


----------



## bj1998

I lost already


----------



## LarryT

bj1998 said:


> I lost already


The top 20 vote getters will move on to the judging round *PLUS *2 wildcards picked by the panel of ten judges, so no one has lost yet.


----------



## fracturedcircle

ok, i've voted.


----------



## MissC

fracturedcircle said:


> ok, i've voted.


For Sumo, riiiiiiiight? :twisted:


----------



## bj1998

LarryT said:


> bj1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost already
> 
> 
> 
> The top 20 vote getters will move on to the judging round *PLUS *2 wildcards picked by the panel of ten judges, so no one has lost yet.
Click to expand...

 SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT!!!!! AWESOMENESS


----------



## LarryT

Still plenty of time to vote if you have not!


----------



## LarryT

The polls will close Saturday at noon eastern! So get them votes sent in now! The top 20 plus two wildcards will move on to the judging round and the winners will be declared sometime sunday july 31st.


----------



## LarryT

LarryT said:


> The polls will close Saturday at noon eastern! So get them votes sent in now! The top 20 plus two wildcards will move on to the judging round and the winners will be declared sometime sunday july 31st.


Only aliitle over 4 hours till the voting part of the contest is over!


----------



## LarryT

The 22 Finalist are now listed on my site. :mrgreen: The winners should be declared sometime tomorrow  two of the judges have already completed their picks!  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

Eight of the judges score cards are in! :mrgreen: Waiting on three more judges score cards and then I will total everything up and see who the winners are!  

PS It's now 11 judges since I forgot to count myself lol!


----------



## LarryT

The results have been posted on my website!  Thanks to everyone who entered and thanks to all the Judges.  Special thanks to Susan for putting up with my GROUCHY butt through it all! :lol:

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... -2011.html


----------



## Quinn

Congrats to the winners!!! All the pics were great!!


----------



## DexterTheHog

sad Dex didn't win, but sookie and kelly were among my faves!! congrats!!


----------



## hanhan27

I had a lot of fun looking at the pictures as they were posted, and trying to figure out my favorite one


----------



## lpercz

OH MY GOODNESS! I can't believe she won!I almost forgot about the results being posted today!
I feel like she won an Oscar! Thank you so, so much Larry T and the rest of the judges! Thank you to everyone who voted for her in the first round! Congrats to all the other winners and all of the contestants! Everyone is a winner 

She's getting extra worms and watermelon tonight!


----------



## PJM

Sookie's picture was the perfect storm. Lovely pose, cute expression, perfect summery subject. Congratulations!!


----------



## LarryT

lpercz said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! I can't believe she won!I almost forgot about the results being posted today!
> I feel like she won an Oscar! Thank you so, so much Larry T and the rest of the judges! Thank you to everyone who voted for her in the first round! Congrats to all the other winners and all of the contestants! Everyone is a winner
> 
> She's getting extra worms and watermelon tonight!


Please PM me your address and what type wheel you would like and I will mail it yesterday.
:lol: 

PS If you want a bucket wheel I only have Pink, Blue and Sparkly Green available


----------



## elise5211

Congrats Sookie! Great photography! Thanks Larry for the contest, I had a lot of fun seeing everyone's entries.


----------



## lpercz

PJM said:


> Sookie's picture was the perfect storm. Lovely pose, cute expression, perfect summery subject. Congratulations!!


Thank you PJ!


----------



## awbat3

Congratulations to everyone! Especially Sookie, Kelly, and Harley Huffington lol oh and LarryT, for putting on such an enjoyable contest, I had alot of fun and so did my family and friends =)


----------



## lpercz

awbat3 said:


> Congratulations to everyone! Especially Sookie, Kelly, and Harley Huffington lol oh and LarryT, for putting on such an enjoyable contest, I had alot of fun and so did my family and friends =)


Thank you, and I agree. This was a great idea and I annoyed everyone I know every day about it


----------



## shetland

Congratulations to the contest winner! Every picture was wonderful and I enjoyed all of them. As always, thanks to Larry for his time and sponsoring such a fun contest!


----------



## lpercz

Larry I got my wheel in the mail today and I must say: IT'S BEAUTIFUL! I cant wait until tonight to see it in action. Thank you so much!

and thank you shetland


----------



## ReginasMommy

Congrats to the winners! All the pics were adorable


----------



## LarryT

lpercz said:


> Larry I got my wheel in the mail today and I must say: IT'S BEAUTIFUL! I cant wait until tonight to see it in action. Thank you so much!
> 
> and thank you shetland


I would love a picture of the beautiful Sookie sitting on the wheel for the contest page.


----------



## lpercz

> I would love a picture of the beautiful Sookie sitting on the wheel for the contest page.


I'll try. She's a shy wheeler so I'm going to have to sneak it


----------



## infamousrenie

Congrats Sookie!


----------

